# What's the oldest age you know of who still nowboards?



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm 40 and I'm pretty much a decent noob at snowboarding. I'm hooked and I want know how long I have in terms of age to keep doing this. I figure I have a good decade of snowboarding to catch up on but just curious of the oldest person you know of that still snowboards.

I've taken a few nasty spills already and I figure the older you are the more likely somethings gonna give.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf:cheeky4:


I know a few guys that have 10 years on wolfie, so mid 50s.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in the same position as you, 40 and been at it a few years so I'm ok at it. I plan on riding into my 60's barring any major accidents. My mom is in her 60's and still ski's so I see no reason I can't ride that long. I know at some point I will hit a wall in my progression, and have to slow down and take it easy. 

I do know a few guys (from other forums) that still shred wakeboards (inverts, 3's, 5's ect.) in thier mid 50's


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I sold a set-up to a customer who was 78 years old the other day. He has been a return customer of mine for a few years. He loves it and says he won't stop until he is dead!!! Don't give up!!


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Back around 2000-01, when I was living in Winter Park, there was a local who was 68 and riding 150+ days a year.

The guy just soul carved his way down the mountain on like a 172 Emmagator. Super cool guy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Started at 44...have seen lots at 60, a fair many into 70 and a few that look to be in 80's. At 51 doing steeps and eating shite.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

On my 2nd trip to Breck this season (early Feb), there was an old guy in his mid-to-late 50's on a snowboard at the entrance to the *terrain park* :-O

Granted, it was the small, beginner, terrain park on peak 9... but that is pretty old to be throwing your weight around on rails and ramps! If I were him, i'd get sponsored by Ensure, Geritol and V1gr4!


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

My father taught himself at age 58. He actually got me into the sport. Now he's 71, AASI Level II certified(got it at 68), training supervisor at his mountain, and the smoothest rider I have ever seen. He makes snowboarding look effortless. He does jib the low risk boxes and rails(as long as they aren't air on). 
You have a long way to go......


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

you have until the moment you decide to give up


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

jlm1976 said:


> My father taught himself at age 58. He actually got me into the sport. Now he's 71, AASI Level II certified(got it at 68), training supervisor at his mountain, and the smoothest rider I have ever seen. He makes snowboarding look effortless. He does jib the low risk boxes and rails(as long as they aren't air on).
> You have a long way to go......


That's BADASS!!!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I met someone last year who was in his mid 50's and was still going strong.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> there was an old guy in his mid-to-late 50's on a snowboard!



Now THAT makes me feel old. My riding friends range from late 20's to mid 50's with most of us flirting with or on the bad side of 50. Our instructor (57) and his instructor daughter (23) ride with us all the time as well.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I had the opportunity to shred with...well..really try and follow, a rider from the old school. He is 59 and was completely and utterly _sick_. He took some turns with me and taught me a few things.

I would imagine you can ride for as long as your mind and body can hang on! No limits!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

You can ride till the day you die. Gravity will never stop pulling you down the mountain. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

i met someone a few years ago in his late 70s riding park


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There's this guy at waterville who's 76 and is on the first chair almost every day. I hope I'll still have my knees when I'm old enough to retire.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm just a young punk at 43 compared to a lot of the folks out there. I've been told I'm at least 7 years away from being invited to join the local chapter of G.O.T. (Grays On Trays). Age is just a number.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

mpdsnowman


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

TeamSR said:


> I sold a set-up to a customer who was 78 years old the other day. He has been a return customer of mine for a few years. He loves it and says he won't stop until he is dead!!! Don't give up!!


This is just flat out awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

i started last year at 38. I don't see any reason why i won't be riding for the rest of my life. 

my dad still skis with my brothers and i at 71.

At stratton this year, i rode the gondola with a guy who was 68 and started snowboarding at 65 (he had been skiing prior).


----------

